# QSWP - Work experience and degree discrepancy



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi All,

So QSWP is open and it is good news! I have 2 questions reg. this. I did spend about an hour or so going through the website multiple times, but couldn't find any information reg. this.

1) I tried the evaluation 4 times out of which, once it showed that I'm not qualified. Just in case I'm doing something wrong, do we get the money back once the application we send is rejected?

2) The subject I graduated in is not related to my entire work experience. Does it matter? Can I still apply? I know, the tool takes this in to consideration but I just want to double-check because I doubt If I'm correctly interpreting the question in the evaluation.

Thanks!


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Also, I didn't see anywhere that the aspirant can get selection certificate and later move to any other province. However, I saw this on one of the immigration consultant websites that candidates can move to any other province post landing in Quebec. Can someone shed some light on this. I know this sounds detrimental to their purpose but as I said, someone wrote that it is possible. So, is it?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

aspirant101 said:


> Also, I didn't see anywhere that the aspirant can get selection certificate and later move to any other province. However, I saw this on one of the immigration consultant websites that candidates can move to any other province post landing in Quebec. Can someone shed some light on this. I know this sounds detrimental to their purpose but as I said, someone wrote that it is possible. So, is it?



Be aware that if you arrive in quebec wth the QSWP nomination and then apply for permanent residency but leave the province before you obtain it, is is highly likely your application could fail and any hope of immigration to Canada with it.

In Quebec , when residents sumbit tax returns, they have to submit a totally separate provincial return. Quebec uses these returns to monitor if QSWP recipients are resident in the province. They will withdraw the nominations of those who leave which will halt any federal PR in progress. It also shows you were not genuine in an application which will hurt an other attempts you may make.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you for the reply!

From what I've read so far, Selection certificate (not nomination, at-least it was no-where referred to as nomination though it might mean the same) is not the same as nomination. And I'm also not sure if PR needs to be applied before landing in Quebec (I gather, it will be right after receiving selection cert. so it should be prior to landing there). Do you know about that?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

aspirant101 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> From what I've read so far, Selection certificate (not nomination, at-least it was no-where referred to as nomination though it might mean the same) is not the same as nomination. And I'm also not sure if PR needs to be applied before landing in Quebec (I gather, it will be right after receiving selection cert. so it should be prior to landing there). Do you know about that?


If you apply for the QSWP (The QUEBEC Skilled Worker Program) which is a province specific work program and use that to support your PR (as it gives you additional points), then arrive and move provinces immediately you are opening a "can of worms".

From the QSWP site:

"Though successful applicants to the QSWP become permanent residents of Canada, which entails the freedom of movement and labour rights within Canada that comes with permanent resident status, *candidates are required from the outset to have the intention to reside in Quebec*. Many, if not most, successful QSWP applicants choose to remain in Quebec in any case. Those who do so become residents of one of Canada’s most populous, diverse, and dynamic provinces. "


If you never intend to live and work in Quebec or cannot prove that you have made efforts to do so, there is nothing to stop the QSWP for advising the CIC that you have commited a fraud in your application. This may possible lead to withdrawal of your PR.

If you use the QSWP, you should be sincere and honest in that application and abide by its requirements. It is there because it is Quebec specific, not as a route to get you into rest of Canada more easily. To use it in that fashion is an abuse of the system.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

JGK said:


> which is a province specific work program and use that to support your PR (as it gives you additional points), then...


I understand what you said. Thank you! I suspect you did not completely understand that QSWP seems to be different from EE. I understood that once you get the Certificate of selection, issuance of PR is just a formality rather than the main process that will benefit from the issuance of the CS. I could be wrong but, this is what you understood.



> If you never intend to live and work in Quebec or cannot prove that you have made efforts to do so, there is nothing to stop the QSWP for advising the CIC....


When you said, proving to the QSWP that you made efforts, what exactly does this mean. I understand it means exceptions but what could those reasons be? Is something that like being unable to land a job after, say, a certain amount of time is enough. Is landing job in another province good enough to apply for relocating to another province? Is there a even a mechanism in place to apply to relocate due to extenuating circumstances?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How long can you survive without a job?


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm making plans to arrange funds for 3-4 months of no employment what-so-ever. I'm hoping to be able to land a part-time job at-least by then. And I don't mind working for under an year or so in technical support roles (which I'm experienced in) before landing job in IT which is what I do right now.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How good is your ability to speak FRENCH?

Canada is officially a bilingual country but in order to get ahead in Quebec, you should try to be able to speak, read, and write French to a fairly good standard. 

Yes, there _are_ Anglophone jobs available in Quebec, but competition for them will be tough... not only will the English speaking be applying but also those who are bilingual as well. 

I grew up in Canada and speak passable French but I'd never go to Quebec without a job offer in hand because my French isn't strong enough to enable me to take just any job that comes along.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have no ability in French language. Your comment reminds me of a user whom I talked with few years ago. He said something similar like you need to know French to survive in Quebec. Now I just added it to my list of important requirements to fulfill before applying. Makes it easier. I will just pass on this one. Thanks!


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

But I would still like to know (not just in the context of Quebec but for any province in general) if there is a mechanism in place to apply to relocate due to extenuating circumstances after attempting to land job in the nominating province for say 3-4 months? Are exceptions ever heard of? If so, what might those exceptions be?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You _aren't_ going to know enough by the time you get here to be fluent enough in French to be able to hold down a job... I took French at school for 4 (_four_) years when I was a teenager and I still wouldn't have had an easy time of it in Quebec. My Husband went on to study it in university for four additional years and he is considered trilingual (he also studied German at university as well and is fluent in that language and grew up speaking English). 

The French that is used in Quebec is structurally the same as Parisian French (grammar, vocabulary etc) but the actual _spoken_ language can be quite different than what is spoken in France.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

aspirant101 said:


> But I would still like to know (not just in the context of Quebec but for any province in general) if there is a mechanism in place to apply to relocate due to extenuating circumstances after attempting to land job in the nominating province for say 3-4 months? Are exceptions ever heard of? If so, what might those exceptions be?


The circumstances would have to be quite pressing because the provincial government expects that in exchange for spending the time and money involved in offering you a nomination you will settle in the province and stay long term and contribute to the provincial economy. 

Staying 3-4 months _is *not*_ long term. 

Leaving before 6 months is up because you don't like it there for whatever reason (too cold, too wet, too boring, can't find a job etc) is not staying long term... you should have done more research on the province before you applied for a PNP. 

Leaving because "it's better for my (my wife's/my child's) health to live in another part of Canada" isn't much of a reason to leave either, as you would be expected to exhaust your health care options in province first (or have a doctor's recommendation to hand, which also won't be easy to get) before you could successfully leave without it affecting your PNP. 

I don't know what an extenuating circumstance would be that would be satisfactory to the nominating province, nor have I heard of anyone who has successfully left after only a few months who wasn't on a PNP. 

I'd like to ask you _why_ do you want to apply to one province and then leave for other parts of Canada so soon after you arrive? Are you that desperate to get here that you'll basically _cheat_ the system to do so? Do you not think it to be _unfair_ to the other applicants who are serious about coming to Canada and are willing to stay in one province for the long term but can't get in because a whole bunch of people like you, who don't seem to care where they end up because they're just going to leave anyway, as soon as they arrive have filled the nomination quotas? 

Also, what would the point of PNP be if everyone was allowed to apply to one province, get nominated, arrive in the province, and then leave a couple of months later? Do you not think that _everyone_ would be doing this as well if the government just gave everyone 600 bonus points, out of the kindness of their heart? If you want to come over without the limitations of PNP then you might as well just have come on your own merit (ie have a high enough CRS ranking _without_ a job offer or PNP)... you wouldn't be obligated to settle in one place immediately upon arrival and could move on, if you chose to. 

I'm not saying _don't_ come to Canada (please do... we are a generally welcoming country), but rather think about your intentions as to _why_ you want to come over and also consider that the rules set out by CIC are there for a reason (they are meant to allow those with the best chance of success in adjusting to life in Canada a more streamlined way of getting here) and trying to devise a plan to circumvent those rules really is not on, and could cost you dearly if you are caught trying to violate the rules.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The circumstances would have to be quite pressing because the provincial government expects that in exchange for spending the time and money involved in offering you a nomination you will settle in the province and stay long term and contribute to the provincial economy.
> 
> Staying 3-4 months _is *not*_ long term.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I don't agree with your word Desperate. I made up my mind to start a new life there since there is an option and I'm exploring all options possible to do it asap. Attempting to understand the circumstances/options is not the same as intention to cheat. While this is none of anyone's concern but mine, I want to tell you the following since you seem to get judgmental towards the end of your reply. There are few other major things in my life that I'm not willing to start just yet as I could be receiving ITA (that is me being optimistic) at any moment.

Secondly, If there is an official mechanism to relax the rules (which I was what I wanted to understand), It's only logical that there would be some kind of penalty or something to recover the investment the province has made in nominating you etc., I'm sure none of us are doing any part of this immigration out of kindness of our hearts. It's simple math. Canada needs experienced work-force and I would like to lap-up the opportunity to advance my own interests. So, keeping this in mind, even if someone is genuinely interested (as I am) in settling down in a certain province, it doesn't mean, they will get a job there. It is only as certain as me landing a job elsewhere in Canada and if that is the case, what is wrong in exploring the option that might be as good as any? No-one can predict how market dynamics are. One will only know only after landing there and at this is point, I'm concerned more about landing there. What is the point in staying in the province when you can't secure a job while losing many opportunities that you might be getting from else-where. After-all no one can predict and what is the harm in planning for the worst-case scenario. Of-course, this point will probably make sense only once, you start thinking that the person might be being practical instead of labeling him cheat or desperate. On an another note, if a person is ready to leave the comforts of their home country and going through this long and expensive process which might possibly lead to difficulties, I think you could give them some credit instead of labeling them. It's not like we don't have jobs here or anything. I for one have a pretty good life. Me and girl included can lead a pretty cozy life here without even missing my family or friends.

Reg. potential candidates missing out on opportunity, let us consider the differences between the EE and QSWP program. EE goes by your ranking in the pool, inviting the best first while QSWP's explicit agenda is first-come, first-served basis. Don't you think is kind of illogical too? My point is, if there is a mechanism to let go off people, I'm sure they will have influx of people from else-where too. Even if there is an opening that is created by letting go off a nominee, I'm sure the QSWP will call for more invitations. This is going to go on until market is saturated. It's not like CS is provided only because I fit the bill for one exact opening there. So, I can most certainly say, the idea of people thinking of trying to fit in and eventually having to move-on is not much different than inviting people without confirmed job for him to fulfill. Also, how many ITAs do you think are being followed-through? Going by your logic, don't you think, CIC should ensure people deposit some kind of retainer to ensure that only serious candidates are invited? As it stands right now, CRS score will never remain constant or one-directional in its movement. If ITA has been provided to 20% of candidates that were never going to apply, don't you think that has hindered the chances of people who were the next 20% in the pool? After-all, CRS score might never stop climbing after that draw for a very long time until where potential candidates give up and start some other plans? Say wedding for instance. Or starting a business here.

In the grand scheme of things, it might be as bad you make it sound. Especially if the candidate has tried to fit in. Again, if you are trying to brand a person from get go as desperate just because he wants to have an exit strategy, then all of what I typed above doesn't make much sense.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

> Secondly, If there is an official mechanism to relax the rules (which I was what I wanted to understand)


Having lived in Quebec for six years, I would say that Quebec is the least likely Province to relax rules on anything ..... Ever!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant101 said:


> I have no ability in French language. Your comment reminds me of a user whom I talked with few years ago. He said something similar like you need to know French to survive in Quebec. Now I just added it to my list of important requirements to fulfill before applying. Makes it easier.



You think you are going to become fluent in French that quickly?


----------



## IanHagen (Nov 11, 2015)

colchar said:


> You think you are going to become fluent in French that quickly?


One can only wish! Makes me wonder why I struggled for four years to learn Japanese at college when I could simply have studied French instead and have Victor Hugo level proficiency by now.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant101 said:


> Firstly, I don't agree with your word Desperate. I made up my mind to start a new life there since there is an option and I'm exploring all options possible to do it asap.



While you might not agree with the term 'desperate' wanting to do it ASAP and wanting to find the quickest, easiest route to get here does make you sound desperate. 





> Attempting to understand the circumstances/options is not the same as intention to cheat.


When you are looking for a way to skirt the rules yes, it does.





> Canada needs experienced work-force


Oh really?





> So, keeping this in mind, even if someone is genuinely interested (as I am) in settling down in a certain province, it doesn't mean, they will get a job there. It is only as certain as me landing a job elsewhere in Canada and if that is the case, what is wrong in exploring the option that might be as good as any?


Because the rule states that you must remain in the province for a set period of time. The fact that you are already looking for a means through which to skirt that rule indicates that you are not willing to follow our rules. As a Canadian I find it offensive that someone who is seeking to migrate here would already be searching for ways through which to skirt the rules that we have set in this country.





> One will only know only after landing there and at this is point, I'm concerned more about landing there.


You have two options:
1) take a chance and come
2) don't come





> What is the point in staying in the province when you can't secure a job while losing many opportunities that you might be getting from else-where.


Because the rules under which you were admitted to this country dictate that you must do so. If you don't like that rule don't come here.




> Of-course, this point will probably make sense only once, you start thinking that the person might be being practical instead of labeling him cheat or desperate.



No, it does not make sense. You don't live here and are asking to be allowed to do so but area already looking for a means through which to ignore the rules.






> On an another note, if a person is ready to leave the comforts of their home country and going through this long and expensive process which might possibly lead to difficulties, I think you could give them some credit instead of labeling them.



Coming here is a privilege, not a right.

And if your home country was so full of comforts why would you want to leave? The fact is that Canada offers you more comforts and better opportunities so you are hardly making a sacrifice by gracing us with your presence. 




> It's not like we don't have jobs here or anything.



Then stay where you are.




> I for one have a pretty good life.



Then why are you seeking to come here? And why are you looking to do it ASAP? You are contradicting yourself.




> Me and girl included can lead a pretty cozy life here without even missing my family or friends.



Then by all means, please continue to do so. We'll survive here in Canada just fine without you.





> Again, if you are trying to brand a person from get go as desperate just because he wants to have an exit strategy, then all of what I typed above doesn't make much sense.



No, it doesn't because you are contradicting yourself.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

IanHagen said:


> One can only wish! Makes me wonder why I struggled for four years to learn Japanese at college when I could simply have studied French instead and have Victor Hugo level proficiency by now.


Celine Dion became fluent in English quite quickly... but then, she spent most of her days at an intensive English language course.

Most working people today don't have the time or resources to commit to something like that.


But yeah... I've got the opposite problem to yours, in that I struggled for four years in high school to learn French (I speak it to an advanced intermediate level) when I really should have studied Japanese (I am Sansei from Vancouver and can speak/understand Japanese if the speaker is very old or very young and speaks slowly, mainly because my parents only spoke to my brothers and I in English when we were growing up, unless they wanted to say something that they didn't want us to understand... I do have a functional vocabulary and sometimes have to pause to think for a moment or two/get confused between a Japanese noun/pronoun and what the English equivalent should be when I'm speaking in English, but I could _never_ carry on a coherent conversation in Japanese to the same degree of skill that I can in English and/or French).


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> You think you are going to become fluent in French that quickly?


You have a problem with that?? 

What I meant is it makes decision-making easier. I should've been clearer in my response. I meant, I am going to drop the idea of applying.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> While you might not agree with the term 'desperate' wanting to do it ASAP and wanting to find the quickest, easiest route to get here does make you sound desperate.
> 
> 
> When you are looking for a way to skirt the rules yes, it does.
> ...


Let me not honor those purely argumentative responses with an explanation. Btw, welcome back! Back with a bang!  Unmistakably colchar!!

Let me just say one thing though! Your hell-bent enthusiasm to judge me doesn't deter me from continuing in my path because Canada is not colchar and CIC most certainly seems to be fair. And you might want to understand your country's reason for aggressive immigration programs if you want your responses to be taken seriously. After-all who would take you seriously when you don't know why your country need so many immigrants per year to grace your country with their presence. Yes, you guys need skilled work-force!


----------

